#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Rb 912 travando a rede

## Rafa100

Bom dia amigos! 

Estou testando um novo enlace com Rb 912 de um lado tenho link dedicado entrando em uma Rb 750 dela pela porta 2 sai para a primeira Rb 912 AP e do outro lado tenho a outra Rb 912 estacao até ai tranquilo o enlace fechou ping bom conectei meu not e navega de boa.
Agora que vem o estranho la do lado da estação preciso levar esse link a outro ponto como a distância é pequena fechei outro enlace com Power beam só que no momento em que conecto a Rb 912 na Power beam a Power beam trava perde acesso trava á rede Wi-Fi ok fiz vários teste com outros Radios e tudo igual então fiz um teste que me chamou a atenção coloquei IP válido direto na Rb 912 do lado ap e espetei no switch e travou tudo perdi acesso à rede tanto tanto no local quanto remoto 
Alguém já passou por isso?
Pode ser alguma configuração na porta ethernet da rb 912?

----------


## Rafa100

Boa noite amigos !
Alguém aí pode me ajudar com essa?

----------


## jiago

Amigo poderia Explicar melhor o seu senário ? 
Qual a Capacidade dos Links, equipamentos que vc esta usando e etc

----------

